# Lawrence Durrell's Alexandria villa faces demolition



## bernardina (Jan 2, 2014)

Villa Ambron, inspiration for The Alexandria Quartet, may be bulldozed to make way for high-rise apartment block







The Alexandria villa that inspired one of the 20th century's most acclaimed works of literature could soon be demolished, according to its new owner.

After fleeing Nazi-occupied Greece, Durrell lived in the villa's top floor for much of the second world war with his Alexandrian second wife, Eve Cohen – who was the inspiration for Justine, the heroine of The Alexandria Quartet. Durrell wrote the novel Prospero's Cell in the house's distinctive octagonal tower.

Από σύνδεσμο μέσα στο άρθρο, ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία και εικόνες για τη βίλα και τη ζωή στην κοσμοπολίτικη, σαγηνευτική μέσα στην παρακμή της, Αλεξάνδρεια του Αλεξανδρινού Κουαρτέτου.


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 2, 2014)

Θαυμάσια ανακάλυψη — που θυμίζει την πατρίδα... Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 2, 2014)

Παρακαλώ. Μακάρι η είδηση να ήταν πιο ευχάριστη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Βρήκα πού βρίσκεται η βίλα στην Αλεξάνδρεια από οδηγούς, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω τσάρκα στο δρόμο: δεν έχει περάσει ακόμα από εκεί το αυτοκίνητο της Google ή του Bing. :-(


----------

